# Cyp Ulla Silkens



## parvi_17 (Apr 26, 2009)

A new acquisition. I have one outside too, but it won't show up for a while yet. I'll update this thread periodically as it comes into flower - there is a bud inside (I'm 99% sure). It is 5" (12.5 cm) tall right now.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks like a strong plant!
I really like the photos of reginae hybrids, but this is the only cross I ever see for sale.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 27, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Looks like a strong plant!
> I really like the photos of reginae hybrids, but this is the only cross I ever see for sale.



I love the reginae hybrids too. Hopefully they will become more available in the future.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 27, 2009)

Cool!!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 27, 2009)

Looking good Joe! I'd say that it should flower on that vigorous growth. The only thing I don't like so much about this cross is the reflexing on the petals, otherwise it is a very nice hybrid.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 27, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Looking good Joe! I'd say that it should flower on that vigorous growth. The only thing I don't like so much about this cross is the reflexing on the petals, otherwise it is a very nice hybrid.



I don't like that characteristic either. The other one I have has petals that reflex all the way back so that from the front they look very short. However, it has a beautiful pastel pink pouch and a strong rosy fragrance.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 5, 2009)

*Now Open*

The flower opened today. I love it. It has a spicy, cinnamon-like fragrance much like my other Ulla. The plant is about 9" tall, but both plant and flower will increase in size as it matures - this is a first bloomer.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 5, 2009)

You got lucky - nice color and the petals aren't too reflexed. Good for you!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 5, 2009)

Nice spotted pouch on that cross


----------



## parvi_17 (May 5, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> You got lucky - nice color and the petals aren't too reflexed. Good for you!



I was happy to see that the petals turned out that way. I am hoping the dorsal will rise a bit though.


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2009)

Nice, good color.


----------



## Elena (May 5, 2009)

It's a cutie!

I know nothing about growing Cyps but all these recent posts about them are getting me tempted to see if I could try one.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 5, 2009)

Elena said:


> It's a cutie!
> 
> I know nothing about growing Cyps but all these recent posts about them are getting me tempted to see if I could try one.



Cyps grow great in the UK! You should check out Paul Christian Rare Plants and the hardy orchids division of Ratcliffe!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 5, 2009)

nice look'in flower Parvi!


----------

